# Coastal Business Offers TechniPrint HS For Creating Color Laser Transfers for Hard Surfaces



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

TechniPrint HS, offered by Coastal Business Supplies, is a transfer paper for rigid surfaces that is designed to work with the new OKI Data LED color laser printers. This all-purpose paper can be used for mugs, metal, wood, phone inserts and more. 

It can be used in any color laser printer, but will produce the best results with the OKI Data brand. It creates full-color, photographic-quality images with no excessive background polymer or adhesive. It is recommended for use on light-color color substrates. 

Paper size is 11.6 inches by 16.5 inches, and it comes in quantities of 100 or 500 sheets. Coming soon are 8.5- by 11-inch and 11- by-17-inch sizes. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

